# going to meet my puppy



## kerrieannk (Jan 16, 2012)

Hi , i shall soon be a proud owner of a cockerpoo and i am going to see him at the weekend, he is three weeks old what should i expect of a puppy at that age?


----------



## Bertie Brown (Aug 12, 2011)

Hello, how exciting! What mix is he working/show English/American, what colour? I remember going to see Bertie at just over 4 weeks, I wasn't allowed to go any earlier due to the possibility of bringing in germs. I remember the pups being all very lively and interested in the toys the breeder had down and they all came over to see me. When I held Bertie he ended up falling asleep so I had a nice cuddle with him. Have you got a name lined up for him yet?


----------



## kerrieannk (Jan 16, 2012)

I no i cant wait this 8 weeks shall be the longest i think, he will be from a working line, and an apricot little boy funnily enough were calling him Bertie! Im so excited


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Just answered on your other thread about Colnevalley Cockapoos. We viewed Lolly at 5 weeks and were the first to view the litter. Who's the mum? Lolly's mum is Spyder. Lolly is 1 tomorrow and we got her the day before Good Friday last year.


----------



## kerrieannk (Jan 16, 2012)

yeah we have first refusal, (just replied to the post in my other thread too ) im sure ill fall in love with the apricot which was my prefured coat , what type of coat is lolly colourwise and texture wise


----------



## kerrieannk (Jan 16, 2012)

also dont know who the mother is, also do you have any pictures of lolly when she was a young pup?


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

kerrieannk said:


> Hi , i shall soon be a proud owner of a cockerpoo and i am going to see him at the weekend, he is three weeks old what should i expect of a puppy at that age?


Very exciting times for you 

If you look at this link there are blog posts with photos and movies that show Remy from birth to 7 weeks (inc 3 weeks) which will give you an idea what to expect when you see your puppy http://www.embees-cockapoos.co.uk/1/category/cockapoo birth to 8 weeks/1.html


----------



## kerrieannk (Jan 16, 2012)

awww what a beautiful puppy...this has only made me more excited


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Yippy .. your puppy day   

We will be waiting for lots of pics pleaseeeee xxx


----------



## kerrieannk (Jan 16, 2012)

There will be many pictures don't worry !


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

The picture on the right is at Joe's on the day we chose her when she was 5 weeks old, middle is 12 weeks and the left is 7.5 months. I'll post some more for you in a bit.
Lolly has a straighter coat than most cockapoos and looked much more spanielly when she was younger. Her coat is loose curly/shaggy now and doesn't get too many matts.

She's one of the puppies on the the website under previous puppies.


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

12 weeks









after her first groom at about 8 months

and before the groom so you can see how her coat looks


----------



## kerrieannk (Jan 16, 2012)

aww she is lovely , im looking forward to finding out what colour bertie will be as joe said on the phone he was an apricot with white ...so whether he is more whiter than apricot or a more tanned apricot....the anticipation is killing me


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

I've PMd you Kerrie-Ann


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Hi & welcome!
How exciting for you  When do you get pictures from your breeder? Would love to see some  Sure he'll be gorgeous. Hopefully the next 5 weeks will fly by for you


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Enjoy meeting your puppy! I am in Hadleigh, so not far from you at all! xx


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Enjoy your puppy meet, so exciting for you.

Lolly is a lovely Poo, very well behaved and such a lovely shaggy coat.


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Hi Kerrie-Ann,

How exciting! I was at this point just a few weeks ago. I didn't see the puppies at three weeks but I nagged our breeder for weekly pictures. If you go to my blog and look at the 'Saffi Week-by-Weeky' page you'll see just how much they change over a short space of time! 

Good luck with your viewing


----------



## kerrieannk (Jan 16, 2012)

Just been on your blog turi, how old was saffi when you first went to choose her?


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Growing puppy pics of Picnic here ... from 2 days old to now  

http://www.mydogslife.co.uk/2011/10/13/growing-and-changing-cockapoo-puppy/

Enjoy your puppy visit ... and apricot boy, wonderful .. I can't wait to see him


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

How exciting for you Kerrie-Ann. I am looking forward to hearing how the choosing goes and seeing some photos.


----------



## kerrieannk (Jan 16, 2012)

ohh i cant wait it's taken a long time to persuade my mum and dad to have another dog...we used to have a dalmation who was sadly put to sleep when she was the good grand age of 15! but 4 years have passed and i think we all know she will never be replaced but i love animals especially dogs and i got to miss out on purdys puppy years as i was three years old so this will be a great experiance for me , but as soon as i sat down with my mum and dad and showed them pictures of cockapoo's...their hearts melted and if finally won them over so like turi its been a long treck to get here...


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

kerrieannk said:


> Just been on your blog turi, how old was saffi when you first went to choose her?


She was five weeks old and had a very waggy tail


----------



## Bertie Brown (Aug 12, 2011)

kerrieannk said:


> I no i cant wait this 8 weeks shall be the longest i think, he will be from a working line, and an apricot little boy funnily enough were calling him Bertie! Im so excited


Yay another Bertie  it's such an exciting time going to meet the puppies you'll have such fun when you go and if like me you'll find it hard to leave! Can't wait to see photos of the little fella.

Clare and Bertie


----------

